# Chanterelle's the next big season!



## Michigan Mike

Hi Linda
Beech is good here too and I have friends that find them in the aspens
up north.
Aspens are mentioned for Northern Michigan here too.
http://www.mushroomexpert.com/cantharellus_cibarius.html

Another member here(itsme) has been starting to find some small
ones up your way.
Not sure of what type of trees she is finding them by though.

good luck
mike


----------



## itsme

Oh geez, I knew the tree business would come up again. I dunno, I just look for that pumpkin orange color! Found some last night and I didn't have my camera and was trying to figure out what the darn tree was they were growing around. I have yet to find any this year that the slugs haven't already. I cut those suckers in two when I find them on mushrooms. 

Maybe this was mentioned previously in this thread and I missed it, but the chants also have a slightly fruity (apricot) smell to them.


----------



## bassdisaster

Its ON in a big way here Mid state, Been getting more every time I go out, to day was the best yet, over 130 of those and aleast a taste of Oysters, ya they are very good eating, this is my 1st year picking chants and I am still in disbelief that it took till i was 46 to discover them!








I have been picking my chants in the same woods i pick my black morels in, even in places I looked for morels and found none there were those Orange and Yellow delights!

BD


----------



## Michigan Mike

Sorry about that itsme, didn't mean to put you on the spot.
Reminds me, my better half lived up north when she was younger and
told me they would go into the woods and pick bags of morels
every spring.
When I asked her what kindof trees, she said she didn't know,
just went into the woods and picked them.lol

mike


----------



## Michigan Mike

Very nice BD!
Congrats!
So do you know what kind of trees you are finding your chants
next to?

thanks
mike


----------



## Linda G.

Thanks, guys...I am reading everything I can find, and appreciate your input. I have mostly beech, maple, basswood, and ash around me, lots of mushrooms, but nothing I've ever identified as edible except in the spring. I know to look for low or level ground, and most of what I've got is up and down ski hill vertical, but I have a couple of ideas as to a good oak forest I know of. I squirrel hunt there. Red oaks ok? There are very few white oaks around here, only over by the bay where it's warmer...

We've had lots of rain, but it's been, well, cold...mid-70's this week, which is good news. Everything is so far behind...my garden is going to be a lost cause without some heat pretty soon...

It'sme, I've got three years on you...and have YET to find a chantrelle...maybe this year, that would be great.


----------



## fasthunter

Linda G. said:


> Thanks, guys...I am reading everything I can find, and appreciate your input. I have mostly beech, maple, basswood, and ash around me, lots of mushrooms, but nothing I've ever identified as edible except in the spring. I know to look for low or level ground, and most of what I've got is up and down ski hill vertical, but I have a couple of ideas as to a good oak forest I know of. I squirrel hunt there. Red oaks ok? There are very few white oaks around here, only over by the bay where it's warmer...
> 
> We've had lots of rain, but it's been, well, cold...mid-70's this week, which is good news. Everything is so far behind...my garden is going to be a lost cause without some heat pretty soon...
> 
> It'sme, I've got three years on you...and have YET to find a chantrelle...maybe this year, that would be great.


 Red oaks are just fine Linda. I think I got lucky by my mother- in- laws in the thumb too. They had ALOT more rain last week. Went out today with a buddy, and BONE dry:SHOCKED::lol:. Found some interesting shrooms that are to tough to even consider eating, but took it home for practicing.I have some spots that tend to stay wetter though and I'm checking them out this week. I find quite a bit of chants on hills too. Actually most of them. I'd go check it out.


----------



## fasthunter

bassdisaster said:


> Its ON in a big way here Mid state, Been getting more every time I go out, to day was the best yet, over 130 of those and aleast a taste of Oysters, ya they are very good eating, this is my 1st year picking chants and I am still in disbelief that it took till i was 46 to discover them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been picking my chants in the same woods i pick my black morels in, even in places I looked for morels and found none there were those Orange and Yellow delights!
> 
> BD


 Beautiful find!!! I'm drooling.....seriously great job man!:coolgleam


----------



## bassdisaster

Michigan Mike said:


> Very nice BD!
> Congrats!
> So do you know what kind of trees you are finding your chants
> next to?
> 
> thanks
> mike


The area's I find my Black Morels in is poplar slashings or overgrown clear cuts, mostly in the 15-20 yr age class, usually aspen, mixed with a varity of oak, cherry, white pine, ash and maple, but for me the hills and flats is where they chants are, did find a few off the side of a valley but most are on the hills, in the trails, anywhere where there seems to be portions of the day when they get more sun than other places, but generally(remember im a rookie)ive been finding them everywhere, this is my 1st year hunting chants, so I really dont know where to look, so Im looking in places I know(morels) and striking GOLD!

BD


----------



## Michigan Mike

Cool BD!
The only reason I asked is that chanterelles along with other shrooms like
boletes are Mycorrhizal with specific trees_._
Simply put, their mycelium is attached to the trees roots and they
help the tree grow and the tree helps them.
*http://www.mushroomexpert.com/glossary.html#mycorrhizal*

Its always interesting to me which tree is actually the host
and helps you out to find more latter.

Another couple of easy choice edibles to be on the lookout for
right now in the same woods are sweet tooths(aka hedgehogs) and lobsters.
Sweet tooths look like chants quite a bit until you pick them up
and notice they have teeth/spines underneathe rather than gills.
They might just be your new favorite shroom once you find them.

*http://www.mushroomexpert.com/hydnum_repandum.html*

mike


----------



## bassdisaster

Funny you say sweet tooths Mike, as I did find 2 but they be damn awfull fragile, by the time I was out of the woods, they were in peices, I did not know what breed they were but did see they were toothy, I also found some of thos fluted w.e. mushrooms, verry weird shrom tho the autubon book say they are NOT edible as a species. When I touch the mushroom it smokes, same with the blond cups, pick them up and they seem to smoke or steem, I supose its spores being released, prolly due to body heat?

BD


----------



## Michigan Mike

They get brittle as they age bd, but when fresh
are pretty hardy and oh so good. and are at the 
Top of my favorites list.

The bugs generally don't like them much either,
which is a bonus.
Depending on what they look like, I'd probably
fry up the ones that were a little brittle.
Try and get some pics the next time you see them.

mike


----------



## Michigan Mike

Linda G. said:


> Thanks, guys...I am reading everything I can find, and appreciate your input. I have mostly beech, maple, basswood, and ash around me, lots of mushrooms, but nothing I've ever identified as edible except in the spring. I know to look for low or level ground, and most of what I've got is up and down ski hill vertical, but I have a couple of ideas as to a good oak forest I know of. I squirrel hunt there. Red oaks ok? There are very few white oaks around here, only over by the bay where it's warmer...


Red oaks are great Linda and are also a great tree in the fall for
Hen of the Woods which are better than morels imo.
I've found plenty when I'm out squirrel hunting.

Beech trees are a powerful shroom tree and are great for chants, black trumpets,
sweet tooths in most places, but just like morels.."they grow where they grow" lol 
But since all oaks are members of the beech family, it figures
the shrooms found around each are pretty similar.

good luck
mike


----------



## Roosevelt

When I was north this year for morels I saw woods that appeared prime for summer shrooms. Beech, oak and maple mix. Some of those mixed ash woods looked prime too. I think rolling woods is the best place to look. Especially for chants, hedgies and cinnabars. 

Sounds like BD has got the habitiat down and the proofs in the pudding. 

In the southeast, I rarely find anything in Aspen woods, cept for oysters and leccinum, but each area has it's own ways.


----------



## fasthunter

Roosevelt said:


> When I was north this year for morels I saw woods that appeared prime for summer shrooms. Beech, oak and maple mix. Some of those mixed ash woods looked prime too. I think rolling woods is the best place to look. Especially for chants, hedgies and cinnabars.
> 
> Sounds like BD has got the habitiat down and the proofs in the pudding.
> 
> In the southeast, I rarely find anything in Aspen woods, cept for oysters and leccinum, but each area has it's own ways.


 BD is doing GREAT!!! I sense a future shroomy for life:coolgleam


----------



## fasthunter

Michigan Mike said:


> Cool BD!
> The only reason I asked is that chanterelles along with other shrooms like
> boletes are Mycorrhizal with specific trees_._
> Simply put, their mycelium is attached to the trees roots and they
> help the tree grow and the tree helps them.
> *http://www.mushroomexpert.com/glossary.html#mycorrhizal*
> 
> Its always interesting to me which tree is actually the host
> and helps you out to find more latter.
> 
> Another couple of easy choice edibles to be on the lookout for
> right now in the same woods are sweet tooths(aka hedgehogs) and lobsters.
> Sweet tooths look like chants quite a bit until you pick them up
> and notice they have teeth/spines underneathe rather than gills.
> They might just be your new favorite shroom once you find them.
> 
> *http://www.mushroomexpert.com/hydnum_repandum.html*
> 
> mike


 Funny I've found a ton of delicious shrooms, but have never found a lobster in the wild. (Was given some.) Finding tons of toothed mushrooms, but aren't hedgehogs, and never found a king yet. Finding a good amount of chanties, chestnuts,and lactarius delights though. Was finding descent amounts of Quilted Russulas, and Purple blooms though. Thing I've noticed though is TIMING..AND.......DA patches. When I find them I search religiously in those area's. Just gotta find them. Gotta keep looking.


----------



## Sparky23

you guys are doing alot better then me, its so dry here i dont think anythign could grow if ity wanted to. Been out about 6 hours in the last few days, notta thing to show. found one olldddd chicken. are rain total for july was like .46in. i heard today.


----------



## fasthunter

Sparky23 said:


> you guys are doing alot better then me, its so dry here i dont think anythign could grow if ity wanted to. Been out about 6 hours in the last few days, notta thing to show. found one olldddd chicken. are rain total for july was like .46in. i heard today.


 Sparky I've got a spot 10 minutes from my house that is dry as a bone and the other is WET!!! It's been hit and miss this year for sure. Got others spots ya can check nearby where you think more rain may have hit? Truly I've noticed even a mile is a huge difference this year.....SCARY!!!:SHOCKED:


----------



## Michigan Mike

*http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_5TKzubzJewY/Rl8fY1x-Y2I/AAAAAAAAAAs/wHkO_qclaK0/s1600-h/10-10-05jack.jpg*

A friend took this picture of a lone Jack O'lantern years ago
and it is one that makes me always do a double check
on each shroom when I get home.

Although Jacks grow off of wood, I usually see more that appear
they are growing from the ground but I know are growing off
old roots.
I remember one year seeing some small Jacks growing next to some
chants that looked real close, but once you pick them you'll
generally notice they have true gills along with the other keys.
I think it is always good to know the lookalikes as good
as the edibles.

Seen some real nice Purdy Jacks this weekend which generally means
fall shrooms are getting close!

mike


----------



## bassdisaster

Found a pair of Jacks today, growing out of the crotch of an almost dead oak tree, they looked like golden chants so I went and picked them and noticed the color difference and the gills were actuall gills, ya not flase, carried em around for a while for a picture but the cinnabars were up in full force and ended up tossing em! 
I filling my 1 gallon ice cream bucket 2 times, I was counting them for a while, but lol i cant count that high! 
I have to believe i picked over 1,000 today, and barely touched this NEW SPOT yehaaaaa!
Id show ya's a pic, but the camera DIED, no more pic's till I break down and spend some MOOLA!
I did find a neet POLYPORE, 3 of them, so I picked 1, its a soft brown/grey leafed beastie, that bruses/stains BLACK like INK, wish I had a camera!
Would it be correct to say that a Golden Chant is white on the inside and the jack is orange? Or so ive read, would really help if that were the case, as i dotn eat any of them without cutting them 1st, even if it apears to be a chant if its orange in the center then its not a chant?
BD


----------

